# Kauf eines neuen Gaming-PCs



## AMAisK1NG (2. Juli 2012)

Hey,

da es mir in letzter Zeit immer mehr auf den Sack geht dass ich die meisten neuen Spiele nur auf einer 800x600 Auflösung (wenn überhaupt) spielen kann, habe ich mich mal die letzten Wochen etwas hingesetzt und diverse Foren und Seiten nach einem guten Gaming-PC (Hardwareteile  zum verbauen) durchsucht und bin halt irgendwie immer wieder hier gelandet. 

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr glücklich schätzen wenn sich hier 1-2 Leute finden, die Ahnung von sowas haben und mir da villt. etwas weiterhelfen könnten : )

Also, im Grunde geht es um einen Kollegen und mich, wir beide brauchen zwei neue Gaming-PCs und haben jeweils ein unterschiedliches Budget dafür zur Verfügung stehen. 

Bei dem ersten PC handelt es sich um ein Budget von etwa 900 - 1000€ (inklusive Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, Headset) der Hauptsächlich nur zum Spielen, Videos/Filme anschauen und villt. später zum Videobearbeiten dienen soll. Wenn möglich sollte der PC aktuelle und künftige Games auf hohen Einstellungen packen. Ich weiß natürlich dass man sowas nicht definitv sagen kann. Spielen möchte ich hauptsächlich so Sachen wie Dota 2, Civilization 5, CoD, Battlefield, Resident Evil 6 ( das bald kommen soll ), Skyrim (!!) usw. - also falls euch das irgendwie hilft 



PC 1 - 900-1000€

( wichtig!! ich wohne leider noch für 1 Jahr in Spanien, in der Nähe von Sevilla wo es im Sommer zu extremen Temperaturen kommt 45 Grad +, deswegen wäre es mir besonders wichtig eine gute Kühlung/Lüftung für den PC zu haben, sofern das möglich ist, deswegen möchte ich gerne auf zu übertakten ausgelegte Hardware verzichten, in der Hoffnung dadurch etwas Geld sparen zu können )


Prozessor - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155 - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

Motherboard - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX -  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX ( kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, habe aber mal gelesen dass der H77 Chipsatz ganz ok für den i5 sein soll .. )

Grafikkarte - Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express -  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Netzteil - be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7 - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7 ( hoffe das Netzteil packt das, kenn mich da leider null aus  )

CPU Kühler/Lüfter - Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet - 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f ( gibt's hier villt. eine etwas günstigere variante mit fast identischer Leistung? )

Ram - 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9

Festplatte -  WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

DVD-Brenner - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz

Gehäuse - BitFenix Merc Alpha - http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Midi/50575/BitFenix+Merc+Alpha.article

Monitor - ASUS VS247H - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VS247H ( kenne mich hier wirklich Null aus was ein guter Monitor wäre und was nicht, hab eigentlich nur auf eine niedrige Reaktionszeit ( MS ), 24" und n HDMI Anschluss geachtet da ich gerne mal ne Konsole später dran anschliessen würde ) 

Maus - Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse

Tastatur - Microsoft Wired Keyboard 200 Black OEM - http://www2.hardwareversand.de/USB/39246/Microsoft+Wired+Keyboard+200.article ( ist es im Prinzip nicht scheißegal bei einer Tastatur ob die jetzt extra fürs Gaming ausgelegt ist oder nicht? Ich mein kann es da wirklich einen großen Unterschied zwischen einer Standard Tastatur wie dieser geben?

Headset - Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset - http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Wire...id=47&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=&rp=4

Komme damit auf ungefähr 950€ inklusive Versandkosten und allem.


Beim zweiten PC geht es im Prinzip um das gleiche ( das Videobearbeiten ausgenommen ) aber mit einem deutlich kleinerem Budget von nur 400-500€ und das der Standort sich in Deutschland befindet, benötigt also keine übertriebene Kühlung/Lüftung etc. es wird auch kein Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und Headset benötigt. Auch hier wenn möglich sollte der PC aktuelle und zukünftige Spiele packen, nicht unbedingt auf maximalen/hohen Einstellungen, aber auch nicht auf den niedrigsten Details grade so schaffen  



PC 2 - 400-500€

Prozessor - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information ( der Prozessor wurde ja hier oft empfohlen, glaub von Herbboy? falls man sich grade keinen i5er leisten kann )

Motherboard - ASRock 970 Pro3, AM3+, ATX - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information ( kp was n gutes Motherboard für n AMD Prozessor ist  ) 

Grafikkarte - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information ( falls es eine günstigere mit nahezu identischer Leistung gibt, immer her damit und reicht die überhaupt momentan und in naher Zukunft auch aus? )

Gehäuse - Hanjung Ares T1 - Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Netzteil - Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Ram - 4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9 - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Festplatte -  WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information 

CPU Kühler/Lüfter - ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13 CO(Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2 +/AM3/AM3+/FM1) - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

DVD-Brenner - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Macht ungefähr 505€ mit Versandkosten etc. 


Ich hoffe dass die Teile zusammen passen und bin offen für alle Tipps und Vorschläge, vor allem beim zweiten PC und den Motherboards/Netzteilen und Kühlern/Lüftern kenn ich mich sehr wenig aus. Ich hoffe dass das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis so stimmt und ich nicht irgendwo minimale Upgrades zum maixmalen Preis aufgelistet habe.

Wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet  : )


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

Die PCs wären für ihren Preis beide gut (beim ersten macht zb der Monitor das ganze natürlich teurer) - ich würde aber wegen der Kühlung auch beim "billigeren" PC lieber einen Mugen nehmen, auch beim gehäuse nicht so ein TOTAL billiges nehmen. 30-50€ wäre besser, vor allem wegen der Kühlung. nachher musst Du beim billigen Gehäuse noch 2 neue Lüfter nachbestellen und zahlst insgesamt auch 50€...

Und bei dem teueren PC weiß ich nicht, ob man nicht lieber eine normale Sapphire 7850 nehmen sollte, denn die OC wird natürlich etwas wärmer, weil sie übertaktet ist. Beim Netzteil müsste es zwar reichen, da die 7850 genügsam ist, aber garantieren kann ich es nicht - vlt lieber eines mit 500-500W nehmen. 

Bei der Festplatte müsstest Du für rel wenig Aufpreis auch eine mit 1000GB bekommen, das wäre an sich sinnvoller. Achte nur darauf, dass es keine "eco" oder "green" ist

Und was auch als PC ginge: ein Zwischending, also X4 965 und dazu dann eine AMD 7850 als Grafikkarte. Die AMD 6870 reicht mit nem X4 965 aber auch für fast alle Spiele auf "hohen" Details - hängt vom Spiel ab, manche laufen auch auf maximalen Details, bei ganz neuen Titeln kann "mittlere" Details plust 1-2 weitere Optionen auf "hoch" schon je nach Anspruch problematisch werden.


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei dem teueren PC weiß ich nicht, ob man nicht lieber eine normale Sapphire 7850 nehmen sollte, denn die OC wird natürlich etwas wärmer, weil sie übertaktet ist.


 Laut Hardwareluxx-Test wird die Sapphire HD 7850 OC unter Last gerade mal 58°C warm. Da ist noch ordentlich Spielraum nach oben. 


Das Merc Alpha könnte etwas zu schmal für den Mugen sein. Alternativen wären beispielsweise das Xigmatek Asgard III oder Bitfenix Shinobi.

Desweiteren würde ich dem ersten PC auf jeden Fall 8GB RAM spendieren.  Das kostet nicht viel und sollte sich gerade bei Videobearbeitung  positiv bemerkbar machen.


----------



## AMAisK1NG (2. Juli 2012)

erstmal danke für die schnellen antworten : )

@Herbboy geht klar, dann sage ich ihm mal dass er lieber noch etwas drauflegen sollte, bei der Festplatte hast du natürlich recht, aber ich versuch wirklich verzweifelt an jeder ecke geld zu sparen und da dachte ich mir das ich nicht unbedingt 1TB brauche, vor allem wenn ich mir ja später nochmal ne SSD zulegen möchte oder so

Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer normalen 7850er und einer von grund aus OCten?

Netzteil also zur Sicherheit eins mit 500-550W, ok - ebenfalls von Be Quiet, richtig? Gibt es villt. andere gute Marken für Netzteile die empfehlenswert wären? Dann könnte ich villt. auch hier nochmal versuchen was zu sparen 

Mugen, check

Ist der X4 auch gut und schnell für normale Anwendungen und wie lange könnte man theoretisch damit gut fahren? Falls ich mal auf n i5er oder i7er umsteigen wollen würde müsste ich ja auch direkt n anderes Motherboard kaufen, richtig?

@TrinityBlade

Wäre dieses Gehäuse das richtige? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil

der Asgard ist dann ja um einiges günstiger als der Bitfenix, was natürlich von Vorteil wäre : )

Bei dem Ram dachte ich das gleiche wie bei der Festplatte, also das ich es nachher noch aufrüste, da es ja am Anfang nicht soooo wichtig ist 8GB zu haben oder 4GB wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Möchte den PC halt so schnell es geht bestellen und das Budget reicht halt wirklich grade so bis 1000€ und möchte nur ungern noch n Monat länger dann warten


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

Be Quiet ist nicht verkehrt, es gibt auch noch zb Corsair, Cougar, Thermaltake, Seasonic, oder auch Rasurbo => ist ein "Billig"-Ableger von einer bekannteren Firma, weiß grad nicht, von welcher - aber auch okay.

der X4 965 reicht noch eine ganze weile - mit nem i5-3450 oder i5-2500 kriegst Du halt nochmal einen Schub - ist aber schwer zu sagen, ob der i5 dann SO viel länger "hält" als ein X4 965, dass man direkt jetzt schon die 100€ mehr ausgeben sollte...  man könnte auch einen i3 Dualcore einbauen, der ist in vielen Spielen nicht langsamer als ein X4, aber kann halt - weil er kein Quad ist - evlt. schneller nicht mehr "reichen" - dafür bräuchtest Du dann kein neues Board, wenn Du einen i5 nachkaufen willst. Bei nem X4 965 brauchst Du natürlich ein neues Board, wenn Du auf Intel umsteigen willst. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn Du den X4 zu einem klugen Zeitpunkt wieder verkaufst, kannst Du noch ziemlich viel für den bekommen und am Ende für rel wenig Geld auf einen i5 hochrüsten, der dann auch eh günstiger als heute ist.

 Das Asgard ist ein gutes Standardgehäuse, zu dem Preis ein sehr guter Tipp. Vlr bestell Dir noch einen LÜfter mit 800U/min dazu, 120mm, damit Du eine leise ZUsatzlüftung mit einbauen kannst. 

Und wenn die PC-Version der 7850 wirklich so kühl bleibt, dann nimm die ruhig.


----------



## AMAisK1NG (3. Juli 2012)

alles klar, wird dann wohl genaus bleiben bis auf das Asgar Gehäuse und eventuell den i3er : )

was ich noch fragen wollte, die Motherboards stimmen so, richtig? Also, ich check da nie wirklich was n gutes ist und was nicht und hab auch mal gehört dass das AsRock nicht unbedingt das beste war in der Vergangenheit, und beim nachschauen gibt es ja ähnliche von Gigabyte für fast denselben Preis.

Und der Monitor passt auch soweit, oder?

Edit: Ach, und wie groß wäre der Unterschied einer AMD 7850 OC zu einer GTX 560 TI? Die ja etwas günstiger daher kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Die 7850 OC ist fast so stark wie eine GTX 570 - wieviel schneller sie im Vergleich zu einer GTX 560 Ti ist, hängt vom Spiel ab, aber ich würde mal sagen so ca 15-20% sind drin. Die 7850 benötigt zudem weniger Strom.

ASRock ist seit 2-3 Jahren sehr gut. Große Unterschiede bei den Boards in der Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit gibt es kaum, sondern nur in der Austattung, also zB Anzahl und Art der USB-Ports. Vlt schau mal bei shops wie alternate.de nach dem Modell, denn dort werten die Käufer recht oft die Produkte. Da siehst Du dann, ob es evlt. ausgerechnet eines der wenigen misslungenen Modelle ist


----------



## AMAisK1NG (3. Juli 2012)

alles klar, vielen dank an euch für die hilfe, werd dann mal zusehen dass ich dann kommende Woche den PC bestelle : )

gruß Ama


----------



## AMAisK1NG (12. Juli 2012)

nochmal eine allerletzte frage, hab das System etwas umgestellt und jz bereits bestellt, aber irgendwie macht mir das Netzteil zu schaffen - also die neue Aufstellung sieht wie folgt aus:

Prozessor - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

Motherboard - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX

Grafikkarte - Sapphire HD 7870 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express   ( die 7850er OC von Sapphire war leider ausverkauft und ich wollte nicht wirklich bei 2 verschiedenen Shops bestellen ) 

Gehäuse - Cooler Master Elite 372, ohne Netzteil

Netzteil - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7   ( das Netzteil macht mir am meisten Sorgen, reicht das wirklich aus um problemlos zu laufen? )

Ram - 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9    ( werd hier später auf 8GB Ram aufrüsten ) 
Festplatte - WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s

CPU Kühler - Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet

DVD Brenner - LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Monitor - ASUS VS238H

alles bei Hardwareversand, hoffe das passt doch so, oder? 

Edit: muss ich eigentlich zusätzliche Kabel noch kaufen, oder wird da alles mitgeliefert um direkt loslegen zu können? N HDMI Kabel für Grafikkarte/Monitor hab ich bereits zuhause rumliegen.

Und als zusatzlüfter habe ich mal den hier genommen  - be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm High-Speed 
weiß halt nicht was so die richtig guten sind vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis, werde wohl auch hier nächsten Monat noch 2 weitere nachbestellen damit der PC wirklich schön Kühl bleibt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Das Netzteil sollte reichen, da die 7870 für ihre Leistung sehr sparsam ist. Die braucht im Maximum nicht mehr als zB eine AMD 6870, die ich selber besitze, und für die haben viele User nur Netzeile mit 400-450W. Ich selber habe eines mit 480W. 

Beim RAM: 1x4GB, also der hier: Corsair XMS3 DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX4GX3M1A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  ?  Das wäre okay. 2x2GB würde ich nicht nehmen, und auch drauf achten, dass Du nicht einen der XMS3 nimmst, die mehr als 1,5V brauchen. 

Festplatte: wirklich nur 500GB? 1TB kosten nur wenig Aufpreis.

Zusatzlüfter: wenn der mit 2200rpm ist, dann ist der zu schnell - es reicht ein Zusatzlüfter mit 1200-1500 rpm (Umdrehungen/Minute) völlig aus, auch in Spanien


----------



## AMAisK1NG (12. Juli 2012)

Beim Ram handelt es sich um den hier https://www2.hardwareversand.de/1333+Low+Voltage/38050/4GB+Corsair+XMS3+DDR3-1333+CL9.article. Und ja ist 1x 4GB : )

Ich weiß, ich weiß, ne doppelt so gute Festplatte, also mit doppelt soviel Platz kostet nur total wenig Aufpreis, aber ich musste am Ende echt überall Euros sparen, sodass ich z.B auch keinen 1600er Ram sondern 1333er genommen habe und auch bei der Maus und dem Monitor sparen musste 

Ich hab mir gedacht das ich eventuell später ne 1-2TB nachrüste und die alte/neue, also die 500GB eventuell irgendwann mal einfach in meinen alten PC verbaue sofern ich mal Lust habe den für ein bisschen Geld aufzurüsten bzw. mir später einfach eine zusätzliche Festplatte dazu hole wenns mal eng wird.

Und hier der Zusatzlüfter - https://www2.hardwareversand.de/Geh...et!+Shadow+Wings+SW1+120mm+High-Speed.article 

Hm, hat Drehgeschwindigkeit 2200 U/Min... verdammt!  Werd das nächste mal dann wohl drauf achten einen mit weniger zu nehmen, aber ich mein n großen nachteil hat das ganze ja jz nicht oder? Sind die eigentlich automatisch lauter je mehr umdrehungen die haben?

Edit: Ein bisschen Offtopic, sorry: Ab wann lohnt sich eigentlich 1600er Ram? Welchen Vorteil bietet er dem 1333er gegenüber? Und was für Hardwarevoraussetzungen braucht der 1600er? Ich nehm mal an 1600er Ram lohnt sich erst bei mehreren und zeitgleich ausgeführten komplexen Prozessen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Der Core i5 ist für 1600er "optimiert", du hast damit ein bisschen mehr Leistung - nicht viel, aber evlt so 2-5% (maximal) je nach Anwendung.


----------



## AMAisK1NG (12. Juli 2012)

ok, danke nochmals für alles : )


----------



## AMAisK1NG (20. August 2012)

ok, der fehler ist wieder aufgetaucht -.-

hab ein wenig nachgeforscht und es scheint wohl ein nicht ganz so unbekannter Fehler bei den neueren AMD Karten zu sein, leider kennt keiner eine Lösung, bei manchen läuft es tagelang ok, wie bei mir, bei anderen stürzt es manchmal im stundentakt ab..

Windows neu aufgelegt, Treiber neu installiert, Hardware ausgetauscht hat alles nix gebracht laut den Leuten, selbst als sie eine neue Karte bekommen haben war das Problem vorhanden -.-

hab jetzt Hardwareversand kontaktiert, mal gucken was die sagen...

Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte ist das falls ich eine neue Karte erstattet bekomme, ob ich ihr n versuch geben sollte, oder sollte ich sie lieber verkaufen und mir eine 660 TI holen?

Würde ein Be Quiet 530W Netzteil, das gleiche wie hier im Thread, ausreichen für eine 660 TI?

Die Grafikkarte ist wirklich leistungsstark für den Preis, konnte alles auf max. Details spielen, ohne Probleme soweit, nur diese immer häufigeren Grafikbugs bei längerer Spielzeit, und die Blackscreens mit Soundloop machen einem echt schlechte laune, zumal das ding 1 Monat alt ist


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2012)

Von welchem Fehler redest Du? ^^  Mir ist da nichts bekannt, dass aktuell AMD-Karten einen speziellen Fehler haben - oder geht es um ein ganz bestimmtes Spiel? Oder um GENAU dein Modell, also ein Problem bei DEM HErsteller?

Die GTX 660 Ti ist sehr gut für ihren Preis, wobei die 7950 an sich etwas stärker UND nen Tick günstiger ist - aber der Unterschied ist nicht groß.

Ausreichen würde das Netzteil ebenfalls.


----------



## AMAisK1NG (20. August 2012)

naja, hier mal paar Links:


7870 Black Screen w/ Buzzing Sound & w/o Buzzing Sound - Guru3D.com Forums

Requesting Input: HD7870 defective? - Guru3D.com Forums

Sapphire HD 7870 OC crash with black screen and sound loop - Guru3D.com Forums

7870 crashing - Guru3D.com Forums

7870 cards black screen + max fan and lockups

Sapphire 7870 crash with black screen and sound loop - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

Blackscreen, no Signal, buzzing sounds from speakers - help plz - ATI - Graphic-Displays

Sapphire HD 7870 OC crash with black screen and sound loop - Page 4 - Guru3D.com Forums

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

bin wohl vermutlich einfach n pechvogel -.- also die GTX 660 TI dann, hmm, würde ja die 7950 nehmen aber da scheint das Problem auch manchmal aufzutreten.

Edit: Das Netzteil reicht also für eine GTX 660 TI?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2012)

Die 660 Ti verbaucht kaum mehr als eine 7870 und etwas weniger als eine 7950, das ist also kein Problem. AUSSER Dein Problem lag am Netzteil  was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## AMAisK1NG (20. August 2012)

ja, glaub ich auch 

dann mal gleich abchecken welches Modell der 660 TI ich bestelle.


----------



## AMAisK1NG (21. August 2012)

sorry nochmals, aber würde ein be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 Netzteil für eine GTX 670 reichen?

laut hardwareversand wird ein 550W netzteil vorrausgesetzt für eine 670 Gigabyte OC : /


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. August 2012)

Selbstverständlich reicht das aus.  Die Herstellerangaben sind oft maßlos überzogen, damit gesichert ist, dass auch billige "China-Böller-Netzteile" mit der angegebenen Leistung die Grafikkarte ausreichend mit Strom versorgen können.


----------



## AMAisK1NG (21. August 2012)

n1, danke : )


----------

